# coucou



## redbaron

MODERATOR NOTE: Two identical threads merged
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Deux fils indentiques ont été fusionnés pour créer ce fil


What's the sense of "coucou" at the opening of an email? We're not talking about a clock here.
Thanks,
RB


----------



## hardworklowpay

I think "Hi there!" is around the mark...


----------



## valerie

I use it almost everytime I'm writing an e-mail to a friend instead of 'bonjour', or 'hello'. You can also use the word to say hello to or call somebody you know well in an informal way, especially if the other person does not see you, or is far away from you etc...


----------



## ChezLesEtoiles

yeah, my french teacher also uses it to grab our attention . . . thats my fav. french saying/phrase/whatever you want to call it


----------



## kikou

Bonjour à tous.  

Je vois souvent cette parole dans le début ou le sujet d'un mail.

Franchement je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire....    

Je crois que c'est une sorte de salutation ou bien compliment comme “hi”,　“hello”....comment dit-on “coucou” en anglais?   

Merci d'avance pour vos connaissances


----------



## la reine victoria

Coucou Kikou,

'Coucou' is used in French to call someone's attention. For example, you might see a friend across the sreet and call 'Coucou' so they will notice you. In English we say 'Cooee'.

In an email it just means 'Hello there!'.


LRV


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

Bonjour, Kikoo. p c'est comme dire "bonjour" deux fois!  )

J'ai demandé à un de mes amies, et (après une pause, et un "heu...") elle dit que "coucou" veut dire "Hi".
J'espère que ça t'aide/hope it helps,

~Fou/Crazy.


----------



## calembourde

I've never heard anyone actually call 'cooee', but I've heard the expression 'within cooee of' which means 'not far from' (close enough so that they'd hear you call 'cooee' I suppose.)

I thought that actually calling 'cooee' must be a UK thing, but I just searched the web and found that it's actually Australian, according to this interesting article on wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooee

I can't think of what I would call to get somebody's attention... probably just 'hey' and/or the person's name.


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

I've heard "cooee" used in movies, but.. I don't believe I've heard it used by anyone _not_ in a movie. 
If I wanted to get someone's attention I'd probably just mumble "hey, you" until they heard me. 
But then I've never heard anyone actually yell "coucou" either. I just use it as a greeting. Like "bonjour" or "kikoo". 

~Fou/Crazy  (I'm in a good mood... ok? )


----------



## kikou

Je vous remercie pour vos aides  

J'ai bien compris!!!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
For adults "Coucou!" = "hello!"
For children "Coucou" = "peek-a-boo!"
Hope it helps!


----------



## la reine victoria

foucrazyfoucrazy said:
			
		

> I've heard "cooee" used in movies, but.. I don't believe I've heard it used by anyone _not_ in a movie.
> If I wanted to get someone's attention I'd probably just mumble "hey, you" until they heard me.


Cooee is frequently used in the UK.  When I pop across the road to see my neighbour, and her door is open, I say, 'Cooee, it's only me!'

When I am on one of my frequent visits to France, I hear 'coucou' quite a lot.  I've even been known to 'coucou' myself!

I think I'm going cuckoo!

LRV


----------



## la grive solitaire

In AE, we say (some of us, at least-- present company excluded  ) _Yoo-hoo! _or_ Yo-o-o-h-o-o. _There's even a drink by the name! http://www.drinkyoo-hoo.com/about/nutrition.html


----------



## nikkioli

They say cooee in Tintin... but in the states Yoohoo works better.


----------



## Thacha_the_cat

Coucou is also the equivalence to the child game of Peekaboo.

And the name of a kind of bird, the cukcoo.


----------



## neets23

I agree that Coucou corresponds most closely to Peekaboo, but Coucou doesn't have a childish tone like Peekaboo does


----------



## rincebob

Just a greeting, very familiar one, like "Hiya"


----------



## Nelmezzodelcammin

Very late to this thread! I was wondering if "coucou" was used mostly by women. I've never heard a man say it. Thanks!


----------



## calembourde

I've seen a man use it in an email, though it was to me, and I'm a woman, so I don't know whether men use it between themselves.


----------



## franc 91

We say it quite a lot in our family - usually it means 'hello, I'm here' (anyone at home?)


----------



## Guyllaume

Nelmezzodelcammin said:


> Very late to this thread! I was wondering if "coucou" was used mostly by women. I've never heard a man say it. Thanks!



A man will use it by mail, e-mail to friends. You may heard a man saying "coucou" but maybe men use mostly "Salut" when they meet someone they know.


----------



## chicoinglés

Coucou!

Une amie française m'a envoyé un e-mail et l'a commencé avec cette expression mais mon nouveau petit-ami (français!) m'a dit qu'il ne l'utilise jamais.  Je l'aime bien et je veux l'utiliser...c'est parce que c'est un mec qu'il ne l'utilise jamais?!  En anglais je dis toujours 'hiya' donc c'est un équivalent à ça ou pas?

Merci!!!

Claire x


----------



## Guill

Entre amis c'est très utilisé oui, même si certains préfèrent un "Salut" ou "Yo" ou "Ouesh" ou je ne sais quoi d'autre. C'est l'équivalent de "Hey" en anglais oui (et tous ses dérivés).


----------



## JonnyDr

C'est effectivement un équivalent de 'hey/hiya/hey there...' et s'utilise et par les mecs et pars les filles!


----------



## Gorthaur36

Il y a un petit côté affectueux, gentil et "naïf" dans "Coucou". Mais c'est largement utilisé.


----------



## darthvader1234

Kat LaQ said:


> That would be "Yahoo".



actually its 'Yee-Haww'


----------



## Marie65

Hello everybody,

if i want to say hello to a friend on his facebook wall.... in french i would write :


> hello , juste un petit coucou en passant.... comment vas-tu ?


How could i say that in english ? 
my try : Hay there, just a little hi hi, how are you doing ?

but i don't know if it works (is it sweet ?)


----------



## Indrid Cold

Hello Marie;
You can't translate literally from the french; besides, I don't think anglo-saxons are into 'coucou' type expressions (too sweet )...

I'd just go for something like _Well, hi there, how are you doing ?_, and you can add any other comment that seems suitable to you, depending on the level of intimacy...


----------



## christelleny

I once bought a greeting card that used:

Just a little fly-by

But I agree with Ingrid. Best to keep it simple.


----------



## anonymous in NY

you need an equivalent of "just thought i would drop by" for the internet age.  Can't think of one.  i would just say, "Just thought i'd say hi"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Hi there. How are you? Just thought I'd drop you a line.


----------



## Smc6288

My opinion: Hey! Just wanted to stop by and say hi, how are you?

Short and simple.  Stopping by in this case would mean stopping by her facebook wall.  Not always used, but I've seen it done.


----------



## edwingill

"cooee"! ?


----------



## Eagle777

_Hey! Surprise!...How are you?_


----------



## Steveaucanada

Cette expression est-elle strictement utilsée par les femmes, ou les hommes aussi ? Je vous demande parce que je ne l'entends jamais d'un homme. Je ne connaîs peut-être pas assez des hommes francophones !

Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Oui, ça s'entend aussi chez les hommes. Ça veut simplement dire "salut". Un homme l'utilisera_ peut-être _plus souvent lorsqu'il s'adresse à une femme que lorsqu'il s'adresse à un autre homme, mais je ne pense qu'il y ait de quoi établir une réelle 'tendance' comportementale !  Ça dépend surtout de l'âge et du milieu social.


----------



## k@t

Steveaucanada said:


> Cette expression est-elle strictement utilsée par les femmes


Non, mais elle est possiblement plus utilisée par les femmes que par les hommes, mais c'est une impression et non une certitude.


----------



## Steveaucanada

Merci à tous !


----------



## JClaudeK

Oddmania said:


> Un homme l'utilisera_ peut-être _plus souvent lorsqu'il s'adresse à une femme que lorsqu'il s'adresse à un autre homme


Je souscris à cette remarque d'Oddmania.

Et je dirais (d'après mon vécu)


k@t said:


> Non, mais elle est possiblement clairement plus utilisée par les femmes que par les hommes


----------



## k@t

@JClaudeK, par rapport à ton *clairement*, je ne généraliserais pas aussi radicalement et sans nuancer un brin.
Je pense que ça dépend de pas mal de facteurs, notamment de l'âge et du type de relation qu'entretiennent les interlocuteurs, également du média utilisé ; je connais pas mal d'hommes jeunes qui entre frères ou entre amis très proches se donnent du _*coucou *_par mails et sms.
Chez les plus âgés (quel âge ?), c'est sûr que ça se rencontre moins (pas ?).

Et puis on trouve aussi ce genre de choses :


> Je veux dire, les HOMMES qui disent "coucou", putain je peux pas. Je trouve que ça fait gay mais surtout ridicule. Tu dis tout bonnement "SALUT", ou "BONJOUR", pas "coucou". C'est une perte de virilité totale de dire "coucou".
> 
> Les gens qui disent "coucou" sur le forum Blabla 25-35 ans - 16-06-2015 10:31:45 - jeuxvideo.com



Ce qui est donc à peu près sûr, c'est que ce n'est pas (encore) un terme neutre et passe-partout.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Je pense que ça dépend de pas mal de facteurs, notamment de l'âge et du type de relation qu'entretiennent les interlocuteurs, également du média utilisé; ...
> Ce qui est donc à peu près sûr, c'est que ce n'est pas (encore) un terme neutre et passe-partout.


C'est juste.


----------



## Kecha

Eh ben, elle est drôlement fragile la virilité, si elle s'évapore parce qu'on a dit "coucou" au lieu de "salut"!! 

Je pense que "coucou" est perçu comme un peu "puéril" (c'est l'onomatopée représentant le cri de l'oiseau du même nom), donc plus accepté chez les enfants/ado et chez les femmes qui assument plus facilement d'utiliser une expression un peu "cul-cul".


----------

